# Eating hair!!!!!



## micaela (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, I just have one question. My baby is 3 months old and he loves hair, I mean my hair and my daughters hair. When I pick him up he goes to my hair, he climbs my shoulder and tries to get my hair, at first i thought it was cute and sweet but i noticed he really pulls my hair out














. About a week ago he was playing with my hair and then about 30 minutes later I went to shower and hair strands were coming off of my head







. Now i have stopped letting him "play" with my hair but now any hair he finds on the floor he eats, I didn't realize he was eating it until i noticed it on his poo and he actually threw up hair......







. He actually will go looking for hair.







I'm just worried about him eating it and actually throwing up hair. Has anybody had this happened to their baby???







We try to keep the floor hair free but its hard.














Thanks.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Daisy doesn't go that far, but if I sit with my head against the couch or lay on the floor she will come and bite at my hair and pull on it. I don't know why but she loves hair!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi used to do that when she was little. She stopped doing it after a few months. She would sit on the back of the couch kind of chew on my hair or lay on the my pillow behind my head and do it. She would also eat hair if it was on the floor. Oh, and when I would cut her hair she would try to eat it. In fact she still does that.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

My beloved Sandi cat used to do that when I used Tea-Tree shampoo...

My fluffs don't eat my hair...they eat their own when I am grooming them.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

You need to be careful as if she ingests the hair it can start to cause stomach problems. Also when she poops it can get stuck and then you will have what my husband refers to as "Cling-ons". A few years back in the news there was a story about a girl that died from eating her hair. It apparently caused internal bleeding. Just a warning to all... I'm sure if it can happen to a human it can happen to a dog.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

yes, kodie had this same problem as a pup. He would ATTACK my head when I was laying down!







Now... he will only do something like that to get my attention... otherwise he basically grew out of that hair eating phase.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree..............I think it as puppy thing







Sassy also used to do that to me.


----------



## micaela (Jan 7, 2006)

Thank You all so much for the info, I feel better knowing that this is somewhat normal















I really was concern about it and now like i said i try not to let him go to my hair







I think he is going to be fine, I'm glad that he doesn't eat his own hair







. Thanks. I'm trying my best to keep the hair off the floors. When I say my baby throwing up hair I freaked







, your answers have brought relief to me.


----------

